# Did anyone else have to lose weight to get clomid?



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

I just know I won't have lost the stone they suggested by my appointment Wednesday - I'm wondering if there's any chance they'll give me it having lost 10lbs!


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

they are happy with your loss as its fab hunny you should be proud hunny for doing so well  i think that is they have seen you have really tried 

let us know how you go hunny + goodluck 

xxx


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

ohh u have done great...yes i would say so xxx

i did


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies. Seem to have heaped some on this week but it's TOTM and I am soooo bloated. Hope all gone by Wednesday - getting soooo nervous


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

try not to worry tracey, i know its daunting but know you have done really well 

xxx


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Just feels like I'm the only one who's had to do this   it seems so unfair


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

I had to lose just over a stone to start clomid - which I managed eventually.

Then during the 8 months total that I was taking Clomid, I gained a stone and had to lose it before they would start me off on IUI.  

VERY annoying  

You've done really well to lose 10lbs hun - good luck!  Let us know what they say !

Nix.


----------



## fayebo (Mar 4, 2008)

ohh hun come on.....u are going ace!!!

i had too too....i had 8 months to get a stone off and it was so hard before he would give me clomid....

come on your doing great xxxxxx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

will be thinking of you on wednesday at your appointment, please let us know how you got on hun 

xxx


----------



## TracyK (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks ladies - it helps to know not the only one. Weighed me this morning and with TOTM etc look like I've only lost 5lbs. I'm going to explain to the nurse tomorrow though as its sods law I dont have  period for 3 months and it's turned up now


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

5lbs is still a loss hunny  just have a talk with them tommorow 

xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I had to loose weight to start clomid, I lost 17lbs... as long as  you can show your dedicated to the cause I think they generally give it to you... as long as its not a health risk due to weight IYKWIM

Good luck.

Bev xx


----------



## honeyakon (Nov 27, 2007)

*Hiya i had three stone to go was told to come back with a bmi of 30 before they would do anything  .Diagnosed with pcos .Well i lost 2 of the three  (and previous to that 4 stone ) and after staying the same for six months i got upset rang my fertility clinic up and my specialist saw me the next day. And even though i had a stone to go gave me my clomid and are now doing more investigations as iv proved i am trying to lose weight ( i also dont look the weight i am which helped i think as specialist was surprised at my weight lol) .so i think personally if you are doing your best and they can see that there should be no problem getting help xxxx*


----------



## angelscout (Jun 16, 2007)

I didnt have to lose any weight before being prescribed clomid.


----------

